# Can't reach internet provided by waln0 from re0



## Nezmer (Jul 21, 2010)

Hi,

I'm not good with this network stuff so bear with me.

I have my internet access via wlan0(laptop wlan0 ip 192.168.1.147). I just connected to another machine through re0(laptop re0 static ip 192.168.3.100). I can ping and ssh to that other machine just fine but I can't access the internet from that machine. What do I need to do to have that machine access the internet?

My current ipv4 routing table

```
Internet:
Destination        Gateway            Flags    Refs      Use  Netif Expire
default            ROUTER.ROUTER      UGS         7  3887320  wlan0
localhost          link#5             UH          0  1330466    lo0
192.168.1.0        link#6             U           1     4615  wlan0
NezmerBSD.ROUTER   link#6             UHS         0        0    lo0
192.168.3.0        link#1             U           0       63    re0
192.168.3.100      link#1             UHS         0        0    lo0
```


----------



## SirDice (Jul 21, 2010)

Turn routing on. Add to /etc/rc.conf:

```
gateway_enable="YES"
```

Also make sure your router has a route back to 192.168.3.0/24.

Note: Don't use the .0 or .255 addresses on a host. They are reserved.


----------



## Nezmer (Jul 21, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Turn routing on. Add to /etc/rc.conf:
> 
> ```
> gateway_enable="YES"
> ```



Done.
I ran [CMD=""]/etc/rc.d/routing restart[/CMD]
That should do without rebooting, right?



			
				SirDice said:
			
		

> Also make sure your router has a route back to 192.168.3.0/24.
> 
> Note: Don't use the .0 or .255 addresses on a host. They are reserved.


I'm not sure what you mean here.

* Do you mean by "router" my wireless router or my laptop?
* What do I need to do exactly?


----------



## Nezmer (Jul 21, 2010)

meh, The machine stopped booting successfully and probably never will(It's an old satellite receiver).

Thank you for your help and sorry for wasting your time.


----------

